# How Can You Tell If Your Frog Is Stressed?



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

I was wondering how you would be able to tell if your frog is stressed, latly i have noticed that there are gnats in my tank and was wondering if this can cause stress on them?


----------



## Marty71 (Nov 9, 2006)

Changes in behavior are the best indication. If they stop eating, appear sickly etc. I don't think a few gnats are an issue, but if there numbers are high enough that they are constantly crawling all over your frogs that is a different story....


----------

